# Miniature tortoise



## bmt123 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi every one I was wondering if there was Small tortoise preferably less than 5in any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 10, 2012)

How about a sulcata? I think they stay pretty small.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 10, 2012)

Lol @ sulcata. You can go with many species that are close to 5" but your going to have a very hard time finding the species smaller than 5". Chaco males stay around 5", padlopers and parrot beaks, and egyptians stay sround that size. But next to near impossible to find as well as the difficulty and price of these species. Pancakes, greeks, hermanns, russians, and even a box turtle are your best options in size.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 10, 2012)

Spiders are another species that stay very small, but like Tortadise said, most of the very small species are harder to find and more expensive.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 10, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> Spiders are another species that stay very small, but like Tortadise said, most of the very small species are harder to find and more expensive.



I would love a spider tortoise, I've been lucky enough to see them in person and I adore their little faces


----------



## tortadise (Aug 10, 2012)

OH yes I forgot about those little guys(even though ive had many of them, I have too many that I start forgetting). But also I would put them in the expensive and more expert care required species as well.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 10, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> How about a sulcata? I think they stay pretty small.


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 10, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> How about a sulcata? I think they stay pretty small.


Great idea, my little Sulcata Cooper is 18 months, 12 1/2 inch's, and over 11lbs. Small fellow.
Greek tortoise's stay pretty small. Russian males are around 5-7 inch's.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 10, 2012)

You know, one of us need to create a colorful small sized tortoise. Just think how rich you would be.


----------



## tortadise (Aug 10, 2012)

geometric tortoise? Or the tent? mmmm mmmm. They are small and SUPPPPPPER expensive. If i only had some I would be rich.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 10, 2012)

tortadise said:


> geometric tortoise? Or the tent? mmmm mmmm. They are small and SUPPPPPPER expensive. If i only had some I would be rich.



I keep telling ya, you already ARE rich. You have a great Mom, okay looks  , great personality, belong to TFO, and have TORTOISES!!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 10, 2012)

HAHA. Why thank yah. This is true. I do have a very good job too. You just put a pep in my step jacqui


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 10, 2012)

tortadise said:


> HAHA. Why thank yah. This is true. I do have a very good job too. You just put a pep in my step jacqui



Alright! Now that I have done my good deed for the day, I can go back to being my mean self...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 10, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > geometric tortoise? Or the tent? mmmm mmmm. They are small and SUPPPPPPER expensive. If i only had some I would be rich.
> ...


----------



## tortadise (Aug 10, 2012)

PSHHHHH mean self? Ive never see you be mean at all?


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 10, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> tortadise said:
> 
> 
> > HAHA. Why thank yah. This is true. I do have a very good job too. You just put a pep in my step jacqui
> ...



Darn, just when I thought hell was freezing over, you burst my bubble!  We wouldnt want you any other way!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 10, 2012)

cemmons12 said:


> Darn, just when I thought hell was freezing over, you burst my bubble!  We wouldnt want you any other way!



 It's nice to be loved! 





tortadise said:


> PSHHHHH mean self? Ive never see you be mean at all?



You don't read much do ya?


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 10, 2012)

jeffbens0n said:


> How about a sulcata? I think they stay pretty small.



That made me laugh


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 11, 2012)

Whenever anyone asks about tortoises that small, I always recommend American box turtles.

As for making a 'mini tortoise species', I would hate to even think about how many generations it would take, at what- 6 years per generation?- to make one that was small, healthy, bred OK, easy care, and cheap enough for normal folk to afford.


----------

